# Virkon S



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone have any experience using Virkon S. Either adding to the drinking water or just using in disinfecting the loft?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Supposed to be good, but I've never used it.


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

Yeah I use it everytime I give the birds a bath or rinse out the drinkers with it. Some times I clean the lofts and spray it on the floors on sunny days. Seems to work great just have to order 10lb. Buckets. It'll last forever.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

potassium peroxymonosulfate and sodium chloride. I got some from Pipestone vet clinic .

It came in 9oz container with 50 tablets in it. 1 tablet to one pint of water makes a 1% solution. I have used it once to clean our club baskets and some water containers. I even gave some diluted to some of my wife's chickens once to see if it hurt them but I just couldn't pull the trigger when it came to my pigeons so I never tried it in the water like McLaughlin suggest in his secrets. 
As a cleaner I don't think there is a viruses or bacteria or fungi that it doesn't kill.


----------



## beaverbandit (Mar 15, 2009)

I have used it in the water before and have had good results. Saved my cookies once when I got birds from someone else and they all got sick and made mine sick also Virkon was the only thing that stopped it. Some people say its no good but if used right my experience has been good!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I use it, 1/2 teaspoon per gallon of water. I treat new birds with it, and if birds are sick. Some people do it every month for five days, I don't like to medicate my birds like that so I don't but my friends say that they had tremendous results like that.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

I use it all the time, works wonderful. Go check out Frank McLaughlin lofts website he talks in detail about it. Here is the link

http://www.mclaughlinlofts.com/Secrets_.html


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

beaverbandit said:


> I have used it in the water before and have had good results. Saved my cookies once when I got birds from someone else and they all got sick and made mine sick also Virkon was the only thing that stopped it. Some people say its no good but if used right my experience has been good!


If you got sick birds then what were they sick from? I guess you mean they had a virus and the Virkon killed the virus. I have read the McLaughlin web site and it says that the product will keep any thing from spreading not cure any birds that already have something.


----------



## broodboy (Jun 22, 2010)

Some Koi fish breeders an other fish breeders use it in the water with there fish, if you can put any thing in the water with fish an it is good for them an it doesn't harm them, then it is safe for birds. Birds an fish are some of the most delicate animals they are. Check out Frank Mclaughlins website, I plan to order some Virkon-S Before the month is out an I fully intend to put it in the water when I feel it should be done. Virkon-S will give breeders options other than antibiotic use, which in the long run if not used properly (antibiotics) will make things worse an can damage the birds immune system.


----------

